# Extreme post-partum exhaustion



## Pergamum (Mar 12, 2016)

Question to the mothers mostly:


--Is extreme post-partum fatigue even into the 6th-7th month common? 

My wife cannot drive more than 20 minutes lest she get groggy. She falls asleep at the table during supper. Going to church twice on Sundays as a family wipes us out. A simple trip to the store seems a monumental undertaking right now for her.

Baby #4 was born October and she is in her late 30s. No depression....just fatigue. She tries to nap each afternoon, but says she wakes up even more tired. We did labs tests and all was good per the labs. BUT...she just can't get rested.








Also, please pray.


----------



## BGF (Mar 12, 2016)

Not a mother, but I'll certainly pray.


----------



## jwithnell (Mar 12, 2016)

It's possible, especially if she's nursing. You might consider your overall situation for potential stress which can frazzle anyone, much less someone with a baby. This might sound counter-intuitive, but exercise can make a difference even if it adds to the endless to-do list and initially costs energy.


----------



## Miss Marple (Mar 12, 2016)

No. Have her thyroid checked. I guess you mention they did labs but make sure they checked thyroid searching hormone (TSH) levels.


----------



## Edm (Mar 12, 2016)

How is baby#4 sleeping? Our second had undiagnosed reflux that had him eating every 3 hours. And feedings took an hour. This was still happening at 6 months. So we were very fatigued.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 12, 2016)

He is sleeping like a baby...... no big problems...just normal crying at night.


----------



## lynnie (Mar 12, 2016)

Hum. I had four. I would say not normal. Maybe low grade mono?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 13, 2016)

Pergamum,

A friend of mine asked me to pass this along:

Would you please let them know that we are praying for them? 

My first thought was depression...We never know when hormones will throw a post-partum woman into depression and also anxiety. Each pregnancy is unique.

Also, I agree with one of the female posters who mentioned a complete thyroid test, not just T3. I personally would ask for an adrenal test, done with saliva over 24 hours. She could suffer with adrenal fatigue and that is devastating. 

Anyway, may they find answers and great comfort knowing we love them and are praying for them.
​
I will be praying for your wife, too.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 13, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## ZackF (Mar 13, 2016)

Wasn't you're wife extremely ill a couple of years ago with Malaria or another infection? Could it be related to that? I second Mrs. Rothenbuhlr on a thyroid test in any event.


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Mar 13, 2016)

Praying for answers and healing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goodcheer68 (Mar 13, 2016)

Sleep apnea is a possibility.


----------



## solas4me (Mar 14, 2016)

Our family will be praying for you all.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 16, 2016)

Okay, tests came back...

Her thyroid levels were fine but she has very low platelets. Researching why this might be.

Also, pray for me with the kids. I've been watching them more (a lot this past week) and so discipline and schedules are lax...this demonstrates just how much my wife does and how well she does it. I took a long nap today due to a sore neck from tension due to some mild sibling snipping at each other and an over-tired girl. She does this all with a lot more grace than I do and makes it look easy.


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 16, 2016)

Get Thyroid checked.

All details found here (i.e. don't just go to doctor and ask to get thyroid checked, they usually look test the wrong thing): http://www.stopthethyroidmadness.com/


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 16, 2016)

Did the thyroid test.. all okay.


----------



## 2ndViolinist (Mar 16, 2016)

Pergamum said:


> Her thyroid levels were fine but she has very low platelets. Researching why this might be.



My sister has Idiopathic Thrombocytopenia Purpura (ITP). The bleeding disorder causes her to consistently have a low platelet count, easily get tired, and have frequent nosebleeds. Maybe it's possible that your wife has something similar and its symptoms are more prominent now than they were before?

I could be completely wrong. In any case, I am praying!


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 16, 2016)

Pergamum said:


> Did the thyroid test.. all okay.



Not to doubt you but did you do the correct thyroid test? My wife was tested twice for thyroid both times came back that it wasn't her thyroid. 

We found a new doctor, he tested the correct things and found out it was her thyroid. She started taking meds and is now better. This is why I've provided the link above so you can do research.


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 16, 2016)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Also, I agree with one of the female posters who mentioned a complete thyroid test, not just T3. I personally would ask for an adrenal test, done with saliva over 24 hours. She could suffer with adrenal fatigue and that is devastating.



My wife because she had thyroid problems for many years and docs misdiagnosing her (i.e. saying it wasn't thyroid) caused her to have adrenal fatigue. Interesting fact: the thyroid, adrenals, and ovaries all effect one another closely. So if one level is off it will effect the others. In this case, it may be that your wife is breastfeeding, and hormones are at a different level than normal and so effecting the others (thyroid, adrendals).


----------



## Edward (Mar 16, 2016)

Romans922 said:


> All details found here



To quote from that site:

"Stop the Thyroid Madness LLC is a patient-to-patient informational website–i.e. ordinary individuals just like you– and it contains gathered information and articles free-of-charge on thyroid and related health topics, however no warranty is implied whatsoever about the accuracy, completeness, or specificity."


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 16, 2016)

Edward said:


> Romans922 said:
> 
> 
> > All details found here
> ...



And it's there because not all doctors are knowledgeable enough to test their patients for the right thing on the topic of thyroids. My wife is 1 out of 3 on doctors who tested properly, and it sounds like some others above experienced the same. If these patients have learned from 'good' doctors what to test for, it might be wise for other patients experiencing the same symptoms to seek a doctor who will test the same things.


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 16, 2016)

Did you wife have preeclampsia while pregnant? This can sometimes cause a decrease in your platelet count.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 16, 2016)

Romans922 said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > Did the thyroid test.. all okay.
> ...



Oh..okay....so, I will research this further. 

--Her T4 (thyroxine) total was 8.8 (normal range is 4.5-12)
--Her Free T4 Index (T7) was 2.6 (range is 1.4-3.8)
--Her T3 Uptake was 30% (range is 22-35%).

Am I missing anything? Are there additional tests for this?


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 16, 2016)

2ndViolinist said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > Her thyroid levels were fine but she has very low platelets. Researching why this might be.
> ...



Her platelets are not yet under 100,000 and there is no petechia (spotting, and also no rashes or bruising).


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 16, 2016)

OPC'n said:


> Did you wife have preeclampsia while pregnant? This can sometimes cause a decrease in your platelet count.



No. All seemed well in the area of blood pressure. Her pregnancy went well.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 16, 2016)

Romans922 said:


> Ask Mr. Religion said:
> 
> 
> > Also, I agree with one of the female posters who mentioned a complete thyroid test, not just T3. I personally would ask for an adrenal test, done with saliva over 24 hours. She could suffer with adrenal fatigue and that is devastating.
> ...



Adrenal fatigue is top on our list of possible causes. She'll get a test next week for that.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 16, 2016)

Add a visit to an endocrinologist if not already considered.


----------

